# My hands wont stop shaking..help?



## MK09 (Aug 27, 2009)

My hands shake alot.They dont shake severely like perhaps a parkinsons patient would.But they still shake alot in my oppinion.They've been shaking like this since i was a little girl and im 26 now.They will shake if im nervous or completely calm.So i don't understand it,it cant be from nerves if im calm right? .And its quite embarrassing too.All the time somebody will ask why are your hands shaking? Its not something that happens 100% of the times though.There are times when my hands are normal but probably never completely steady.Like i said its quite embarrassing at times but my biggest issue is i really had dreams of being a makeup artist.And im afraid with shaky hands that's just not at all possible.Does anyone know anything about this shaky hand issue of mine? Possible causes? Or treatments? Perhaps a medication that's available.I want surgeon type steady hands lol To be very honest im so embarrassed to even be asking this question at all.I feel those who are makeup artists already would just laugh at my wanting or even thinking i could be one with shaky hands.So please don't say anything too cruel even if your thinking it ok? lol


----------



## TISH1124 (Aug 27, 2009)

I would go to the Dr and get it checked out asap....my Brother is 30 and Parkinson's runs in my family and they told him symptoms can start as eary as mid twenties....His hands have a slight shake like when he is holding a pen, cup etc...Not a lot that it henders him doing things...but enough to notice especially when he is buttoning his shirts etc....


----------



## joey444 (Aug 27, 2009)

I agree with Tish, go to the doctor to be on the safe side.  My co-worker told us that her father was diagnosed with Parkison's disease this month.  She said that his hands had shaken his whole life so they never thought anything of it but I guess it started getting worse and he was diagnosed.  I really don't mean to scare you but it would be a great idea to get it checked out.  The doctor may have suggestions also on how to stop the shaking or perhaps it can be something you're ingesting (like coffee, soda, sugar, etc...)

Best of luck!


----------



## User38 (Aug 27, 2009)

see a Doctor and get a good physical.  There could be a number of reasons (or none) for your hands to shake.  But, do check it out early


----------



## stronqerx (Aug 27, 2009)

I was gonna say lay off the coffee and sugar, cause I know when I drink a lot of coffee and intake a lot of sugar my hands get soo shakey. People have actually told me why do your hands shake a lot too. But if you say this is something that has always happened to you since you were younger then I agree with everyone else, go see a doctor ASAP. Also, you shouldn't feel embarassed plus you can still be a make up artist, just practice around your issue <3.


----------



## NutMeg (Aug 27, 2009)

My hands have always been shaky too. It's not something that really concerns me at this point.

I suggest you see a doctor if you are concerned though. Any answer you get from a doctor will be a lot more accurate than anything offered to you online.


----------



## nichollecaren (Aug 27, 2009)

Enkore says his antihistamines make him jittery...and his hands do shake considerably in his videos. Are you on antihistamines?


----------



## joey444 (Aug 27, 2009)

^^^ That's true!!!  I do notice that and remember him saying that that's what makes him shake AND he's a great makeup artist IMO.


----------



## nichollecaren (Aug 27, 2009)

yep he's awesome!


----------



## MK09 (Aug 28, 2009)

I don't drink coffee,i actually try to stay away caffeine all together.But every now and again i must have chocolate lol And i don't take antihistamines either.But my grandmother had Parkinson's,so im quite familiar with the disease.My hands have always been ever so slightly shaky.They have been shaky ever since i can remember.So yes i know shaking from Parkinson's can show up in your early twenties but as far as i know it wont show up at 1yr or 2 yrs of age lol.Besides my shaky hands are not severe.Definitely not enough to interfere with any thing i need my hands for.Well they do shake enough that i don't think i could ever be a neurosurgeon lol But i definitely do not have Parkinson's.I grew up in an extremely stressful home so i was an extremely stressed out little girl.I wont go into details but i continued to be abnormally stressed thru my tween an teen years all through my early twenties.I have panic or anxiety attacks quite often.So i think my shaky hands have something to do with that.The only thing that i don't understand is that even when im not having a full on anxiety attack my hands still have a bit of a slight shake.Almost like an after shock from the anxiety attack that stays.If that makes any sense lol And i have been to the doctors and tested for everything under the sun.I definitely do not have Parkinson's.And unlike Parkinsons my hands dont shake 24/7.It does stop and its not at all extreame.Well thanks for responding.


----------



## TISH1124 (Aug 28, 2009)

I hope you get it figured out...maybe there is not a problem if you have been tested...But FYI on the parkinson's ...early stages do not shake constantly, but periodically....Full Blown Parkinson's yes constantly......not saying that is the problem..but just advising you not to rule it out based on that info.


----------



## Thinkfeelbeauti (Feb 18, 2015)

I have the same problem, I have epilepsy I have had it since I was 17 I am now 27 and I shake whenever I'm nervous or I have to pick up a heavy object , or exercising. My dream is to become a makeup artist but I don't think its possible with this


----------

